# Quick Help!! shift knob won't unscrew (98 200SX SE)



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I never considered myself a stupid person...

I CANT GET THE F*&#ING SHIFT KNOB OFF FOR SOME REASON!!!!!!

it won't unscrew
I don't know why
neither did Nissan
I gave up on it for a while but now...

I CAN'T STAND THE UGLY HIGH RISE RUBBER SHIFTER ANY LONGER!

Please, respond, by all means, I'm down to try whatever!

it's a 1998 200sx SE


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my freind has a 97 200 se and he can't get his off either...
i think there may be damn glue under there as well...

but not sure...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

What I did with mine was cut it about an inch lower than the knob is know. Cutting wheel works great!!!!!


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

*Reply*

Try a pipe wrench, that's what I had to do with mine. Or you could cut it if you had to.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Go to the HOW-TO section of www.b14nissan.org


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*b*****

If Timbo's way didn't work, (it didn't when i did mine) just destroy the old one. Use a big knife and cut it. That's what i did to mine after fighting like a hour with that little bitch. You might wanna keep if it is leather wrapped like SE-R knob, but nobody would want to buy that old ugly piece of rubber anyways.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah I destroyed mine -----I cut the rubber off and got some big pliers and smashed the shit of the knob


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Like m14cstud said, use a big wrench. Take a towel and wrap it around the knob, then clamp down on it with the wrench and it should come off with some work. The knob does have some glue holding it in place so you need to break that seal.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

CUT IT


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks SO MUCH!!!

being a new forum brotha it's nice to see so many replies. 
I am SO here to stay!!!

I will try all of your ideas untill that [email protected]&$ing thing is off. 

If I put some real torque on that shifter, will anything break????

hopefully the seal will break first aye?

Once again, thanks for the replies, Much appreciation!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I did like you guys told me...

got an old shirt and wrappped it around the knob.

used big ass wrench and its snapped loose then unscrewed

your all the SHIT!!!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I know this goes compleely against the grain here, but does do any of you happen to have a stock shift knob they'd be willing to sell me? I bought my 97 used, and whoever had it switched out the knob with one that too closely resembles a penis. This is NOT what I was looking for, so I bought one of those crappy autozone shift knobs on my way home from the dealership. It never has fit right, so I'd like to go back to stock.
Thaknks


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Crappy auto zone ones?? Which ones the neon shift knobs??


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

No, it wasn't a neon one. Actually, it looked almost exactly like a Momo knob I saw for a lot more, it's carbon fiber.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

You could have mine from my 98 200.
I don't have anything to replace it w/ yet though. Hmmm...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

THat'd work. You could have the one I've got now, but that won't help you out, since it doesn't work right, anyway. Let me know.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

*Shift knob*

I could be wrong, but if you try and put a stock knob back on I don't know if it'll secure as good as it originally did before it was taken off. I have a Momo on my 200SX, it's real nice, looks great and is secure. You get what you pay for, if you pay $25 for a knob, it probably won't stay too tight, but if you drop $80 for a Momo or some other brand, it will.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*$80??????????*

Are you smoking crack......who in the right mind would lay down 80 bucks for a shift knob??? The most id pay for a knob is like 30 bucks.....well i guess im thrifty.....hell i could buy a AGX shock for that 80 bucks!!!!  i guess im just into the more bang for the buck......no offense, of course, if you got it spend it!!!!! I just wish i had it to blow!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

*Alright...*

Well...here's my story.

I got a $25 shift knob from JCWhitney that didn't secure using screws. It didn't fit too well and always came loose on me. I tried doing everything I could to make this knob work but it wasn't working. So when I ordered my B&M Short Shifter I decided I had to get a new, and better shift knob. I've heard good things about Momo (I'm not the only one who has one...many people have thrown down $80 or more for one) and loved some of the way their knobs looked. Yes their products are expensive, yes you are paying for a name...but I wanted to buy a knob that I liked, and not have to worry about it coming loose. This knob has a rubber bushing with 3 allen screws, fits great, feels great, and looks great. Yes it was expensive and I could've used the money to save for a performance part. But I'm more into doing simple interior stuff and whatnot, as I'm not too mechanically inclined and I don't have the serious money to spend on performance parts. I wish I could...I just don't have the money, and I'd have a hard time installing them. 

I've learned that you get what you pay for when it comes to stuff, and I'm never going to get a cheap part for my car again. I'm not saying you can't find a good knob for a good price, you can...I just bought one of the "top brands" which is the reason mine was so expensive.

I'm no little rich boy who has money to thrown around either. I'm 17 and I work at a grocery store in town. I'm just got into modding my car since I've got it and it's an expensive hobby, but then again...what isn't these days. I tell myself every week I get my check..."don't find something to buy for your car, save some of your money Steve"...I've been good so far, but I've been eyeing some other other stuff for my car. Ok, this post is turning into a novel...so I better stop, later.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: $80??????????*



Manytoys said:


> *Are you smoking crack......who in the right mind would lay down 80 bucks for a shift knob??? *


Guess Nissan is our dealer, for crack that is......

Several of us spend a hell of a lot more for stuff for our car because we either want it to look good and have the BEST for it, not just some cheap knock-off. Tell ya what, do a search for actual NISMO products for our cars (shift knobs, hats, shirts, emblems) and you'll find out that they ARE that much. Just a love for our cars I guess.

Hell, it's better than spending it on crack!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

Well it is a very expensive hobby.....but ive done a lot of stuff to all my cars.....and just look for the best deals on the topnotched stuff.......plus i get nissan stuff at cost......and most aftermarket so.......i guess i got a lil advantage.....but seriously.....look for bargains!!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just noticed.....YOU HAVE FIVE CARS! Most of us have just one. A lot easier spending more money on just ONE car. Kinda hard when you are spending money one FIVE!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I was wondering how long til someone noticed that.......well im not spending anything on 3 out of the 5.......only the nissan and the plymouth laser are driven daily.....the stealths motor is on the stand still, the 5th ave needs a trans and the truck is getting driven by my father......so only 2 that im spending money on.....until the motor gets back into the stealth then thatll get some money dropped into it!!! hehehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

*?????*

Haha Put money into a stealth! hehe Sell some of the other cars, buy a BIG turbo and some internals, and SMOKE EVERY OTHER dodge stealth out there. I'm sorry to sound so abrasive but....I love the look on dodge owners' faces when they get torn apart.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

*I know this will start some conversation*

Ok......there will be plenty of money poured into at least three of these cars.....the Stealth is getting full race FWD setup, nissan is getting all out street racing setup and the laser is getting all out race FWD setup........theyll all be very quick!!!! trust me........but i do have respect for all fast cars....even though i despise Rustangs and Crapmaros.........althought some of my buddys got them......but I love Vipers, Skylines and 3000GTs.......great cars.......out of the three id have to take a Viper though......sorry guys!!!! Im going back to my upbrining!!!! its all my dads DODGE influences!!!!!!! all his fault!!!!!........but yeah all these cars are getting built the way i would have made them from the factory!!!!! hehehe only my imagination and wallet are holding them back!!!!


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

If I allowed myself to be infulenced by my dad's choice in automakers, I'd be driving a Ford Focus right now, rofl. Thank god I never got into Fords, that Escort I owned ended that faster than anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

well Phords arent my favorite cars.........my friends have some respectable mustangs and one lightning but........its like everyones got them........they are like assholes!!!! hehehehe


----------

